# Gurbani



## Ekampreet Kaur (May 16, 2012)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh Ji Sabh Nu Ji..!!
*
"**Ghar Sukh Vaseya Bahar *_*Sukh Paeya*"

Ure kehre ghar di gal kite haige ji and kime ghar sukhi hon nal bhar sukh paeyia ja sakda ji?

Stay Blessed And In Chardikala Jio..!!
_


----------



## Astroboy (May 16, 2012)

Bahar Sukh Paiya means outside of your physical body like in the things you feel attached with. Ghar Sukh means within your own dwelling - this body is the dwelling place of us, Souls. 

After this line, comes the next - Kaho Nanak Gur Mantar Drirh-aa-ia.
Nanak says Guru revealed the Mantar. 

This bani appears on page 1136 Line 8 written in Raag Bhairo by 5th Guru.


----------



## Ekampreet Kaur (May 16, 2012)

How anyone find happiness in the outer world? becoz gurbani said it is "Maya".Could you mind to be more specific?


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 16, 2012)

The complete Sabad is as

ਭੈਰਉ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ भैरउ महला ५ ॥ Bẖairo mėhlā 5. Bhairao, Fifth Mehl:  
ਊਠਤ ਸੁਖੀਆ ਬੈਠਤ ਸੁਖੀਆ ॥ ऊठत सुखीआ बैठत सुखीआ ॥ Ūṯẖaṯ sukẖī▫ā baiṯẖaṯ sukẖī▫ā. Standing up, I am at peace; sitting down, I am at peace.  
ਭਉ ਨਹੀ ਲਾਗੈ ਜਾਂ ਐਸੇ ਬੁਝੀਆ ॥੧॥ भउ नही लागै जां ऐसे बुझीआ ॥१॥ Bẖa▫o nahī lāgai jāŉ aise bujẖī▫ā. ||1|| I feel no fear, because this is what I understand. ||1||  
ਰਾਖਾ ਏਕੁ ਹਮਾਰਾ ਸੁਆਮੀ ॥ राखा एकु हमारा सुआमी ॥ Rākẖā ek hamārā su▫āmī. The One Lord, my Lord and Master, is my Protector.  
ਸਗਲ ਘਟਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ सगल घटा का अंतरजामी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ Sagal gẖatā kā anṯarjāmī. ||1|| rahā▫o. He is the Inner-knower, the Searcher of Hearts. ||1||Pause||  
ਸੋਇ ਅਚਿੰਤਾ ਜਾਗਿ ਅਚਿੰਤਾ ॥ सोइ अचिंता जागि अचिंता ॥ So▫e acẖinṯā jāg acẖinṯā. I sleep without worry, and I awake without worry.  
ਜਹਾ ਕਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਤੂੰ ਵਰਤੰਤਾ ॥੨॥ जहा कहां प्रभु तूं वरतंता ॥२॥ Jahā kahāŉ parabẖ ṯūŉ varṯanṯā. ||2|| You, O God, are pervading everywhere. ||2||  
ਘਰਿ ਸੁਖਿ ਵਸਿਆ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ घरि सुखि वसिआ बाहरि सुखु पाइआ ॥ Gẖar sukẖ vasi▫ā bāhar sukẖ pā▫i▫ā. I dwell in peace in my home, and I am at peace outside.  
ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਿ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ ॥੩॥੨॥ कहु नानक गुरि मंत्रु द्रिड़ाइआ ॥३॥२॥ Kaho Nānak gur manṯar

One can see the significance of GuR MANTRA as being refered in the last line.

Prakash.s.Bagga

P


----------



## Ekampreet Kaur (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Veer Ji,But I really want to know how it could be done ji?I am thinking it could be like if guru maharaj ji di kirpa sadka sade andar "Anand" haiga ji den asi sansaarik tal upar vi ananditit hunde hanji kyoke andar anadad udo he hunda jdo guru nal milap hunda haiga ji...fir sanu sansaar ena parbhabat ni krda ji....this is wht i understand correct me if i am wrong ji or add more knowledge ji...

Many Thanks.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 16, 2012)

Ekampreet Kaur said:


> Thanks Veer Ji,But I really want to know how it could be done ji?I am thinking it could be like if guru maharaj ji di kirpa sadka sade andar "Anand" haiga ji den asi sansaarik tal upar vi ananditit hunde hanji kyoke andar anadad udo he hunda jdo guru nal milap hunda haiga ji...fir sanu sansaar ena parbhabat ni krda ji....this is wht i understand correct me if i am wrong ji or add more knowledge ji...
> 
> Many Thanks.


 
You are very right what you have stated.
This starts so when you get your meeting with SAti GuRu and you are graced with GuR MANTRA.
This all is predestined for any one.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Astroboy (May 16, 2012)

Ekampreet Kaur said:


> How anyone find happiness in the outer world? becoz gurbani said it is "Maya".Could you mind to be more specific?



Try to find happiness in the world and you will be disappointed but when you've found it within yourself, because happiness originates from the inside, then you'll just accept what the world provides you without having great expectations. 

It is in our level of expectations from outer things that controls our outer happiness. And outer happiness just lasts for a few days. So it's not worth it to have great expectations from other people no matter how close they are to you. 

Now just let me tell you that we, Soul, are different from our emotions. We have emotions but we are not our emotions. We are often observers as well when in states of happiness or sadness. We are masters of our emotions.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 16, 2012)

We can look at the following Quote as

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਉ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਅੰਤਰੁ ਮਨੁ ਬੇਧਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਰਹਣੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ ਜਿਉ ਮਛੁਲੀ ਬਿਨੁ ਨੀਰੈ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਤਿਉ ਨਾਮੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਜਲੁ ਦੇਵਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਈ ॥ ਹਉ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮੰਗਾ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਨਾਮੇ ਹੀ ਸਾਂਤਿ ਪਾਈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਜਿਉ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕੁ ਜਲ ਬਿਨੁ ਬਿਲਲਾਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਜਲ ਪਿਆਸ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਲੁ ਪਾਵੈ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜੇ ਹਰਿਆ ਭਾਇ ਸੁਭਾਈ ॥੨॥ ਮਨਮੁਖ ਭੂਖੇ ਦਹ ਦਿਸ ਡੋਲਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਈ ॥ ਜਨਮਿ ਮਰੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਜੋਨੀ ਆਵੈ ਦਰਗਹਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਸਜਾਈ ॥੩॥ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਹਿ ਤਾ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਹ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਪਾਈ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੀਨ ਦਇਆਲ ਭਏ ਹੈ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਸਬਦਿ ਬੁਝਾਈ ॥੪॥੮॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 607}

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## Luckysingh (May 16, 2012)

Astroboy said:


> Bahar Sukh Paiya means outside of your physical body like in the things you feel attached with. Ghar Sukh means within your own dwelling - this body is the dwelling place of us, Souls.
> 
> After this line, comes the next - Kaho Nanak Gur Mantar Drirh-aa-ia.
> Nanak says Guru revealed the Mantar.
> ...


 
Great!!! I like that.
I have honestly never given this shabad too much thought until now.
Amazingly it is one of my all time favourites especially the one composed and sung by Bhai Joginder Singh Riar. His version is probably one of my top ten!!!
 I will give it a little more thought along with listening soon.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 16, 2012)

GHAR..Nij-Ghar..is the Dwelling place of the Creator WITHIN us..in our Mann inner consciousness.....Sukh-Dukh esp of the types we take them to mean..example--"Sukh" would be getting a nice big house real cheap on the market...getting a 5 figure salary job..geting all A+ grades in an exam........and "Dukh" would be..failing the exam..losing the house to the Bank...getting fired...falling ill with cancer...father mother etc dying...etc etc...
GURBANI is NOT CONCERNED with that type of DUKH/SUKH. There is no Gurbani that will get you a 5 figure job, A grades, a Beautiful faithful wife..or an obedient son..or cure you of cancer..and allow you to live healthy wealthy and wise forever...The Babas in the Deras will promise you ALL Those and MORE...in fact They will only Dish out ..SUKHS..and never mention the DUKH....we too when we do ardass..always ASK for SUKH....and pray the DUKH will go away.....

Look at the Author of this shabad under consideration....Mahalla 5..GURU ARJUN JI Sahib....seated on the Hot Plate with a roaring fire underneath, red hot sand being poured on his head and naked body, boiling water..etc etc in the height of the Indian Summer out in the open...is HE PRAYING FOR HIS "DUKH" to go away ? NO He is praying to the Almighty....TERA BHANNA MEETHA LAGGEH....Naam padarth Nanak manggeh !! How SWEET is YOUR ILL O Beloved...Give me the gift of your Naam...Any one of us in the same situation would be screaming bloo.dy murder..and such things a s naam and bhanna meetha etc would be a zillion miles away form our mind...

The Shabad MEANS EXACTLY what GURU ARJUN ji is EXPERIENCING on the Hot Plate...His "INSIDE" is at PEACE....calm...serene...not a worry....and therefore his "outer" is also CALM..serene..at PEACE...despite being roasted alive...and DONT for a Moment think..OH..He is GURU ARJUN JI..I ma simply a Ordinary Joe Jarnail Singh..How do you expect me to do THAT ?? WELL....Bhai Mani Singh Ji wanst a GURU..Bhai Taru Singh ji was an ordinary FARMER/VILLAGE resident...Bhai Subegh Singh was   a govt Servant/ civil servant..his son also same...Baba banda Singh was a EX-VEGETARIAN who abhorred killing even small animals...in FACT more than a few HUNDRED THOUSAND ordinary SIKHS did the EXACT SAME THING that GURU ARJUN JI showed/demonstrated on the Hot Plate....They had achieved  SUKH INSIDE and  SUKH OUTSIDE came automatically..But to Bhai mani Singh the Bahar SUKH doenst mean his JOINTS Cant be cut one by one..( OUCH..that is *DUKH* BIG TIME..ouch..ouch..ouch..what type of SUKH is being made mince meat while alive ?? What type of SUKH is having the still beating HEART of your only beloved SON being thrust in your mouth while his body lies trembling in your lap ?? Baba Banda Singh Ji experienced that *SUKH* in Delhi when he was martyred...).

SUKH INSIDE begets SUKH OUTSIDE....the ultimate OBJECTIVE GURBANI is actually meant to TEACH US...all to achieve...No Idle promises..no lies..no half truths..no gimmicks..JUST the PLAIN TRUTH. IF one wants "sukhs" such as 72 Beautiful Virgins, honey and milk flowing freely as a river..golden mansions..you are at the WRONG MALL...in the Mall of SIKHI..you are required to Pay with your HEAD..."CASH UP FRONT"..and no credit cards..Buy NOW..Pay later types...LIVE GURBANI NOW..and GET THE REWARDS NOW.


----------

